# I found the BEST chain lube!!!



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

Yup, Hoppes #9 Gun Oil! Sticks to the chain, doesn't drip on the rim when you lube the chain, and displaces dirt and moisture as well as preventing corrosion! Great Stuff! I ran out of light oil and needed to lube my chain after riding in rain and all I had was the Hoppes! Been using it ever since. Just a little tip!


----------



## steeltoe (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm certain Hoppes and WD-40 have the same main ingredient which is Kerosene. I do love the smell of Hoppes.


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*Continuing about Hoppes*

Yeah, I use WD-40 to clean chains(And guns if out of solvent as it also has a solvent in it!)  Hoppes however has superior lube and protective qualities to WD-40 for long term severe service lubrication of machine parts in severe service like autoloader pistols and bicycle drivetrains!!!!!!!!  


steeltoe said:


> I'm certain Hoppes and WD-40 have the same main ingredient which is Kerosene. I do love the smell of Hoppes.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

Hoppes #9 solvent is mostly kerosine.
Hoppes gun oil is a different animal and is a pretty good lubricant.

WD-40 is something I mostly use as a solvent when I'm going to be getting it back off the item in question. Otherwise it tends to dry to a varnish hardness and gums things up.


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

That's what I talked about, the Gun OIL! My Hoppes OIL came out of my gun cleaning kit and say's Hoppes #9 oil, I have solvent as well! I bought it alltogether in the #9 cleaning kit, and I think we're saying the same thing here and just crossing wires on what we think the other means!


archer said:


> Hoppes #9 solvent is mostly kerosine.
> Hoppes gun oil is a different animal and is a pretty good lubricant.
> 
> WD-40 is something I mostly use as a solvent when I'm going to be getting it back off the item in question. Otherwise it tends to dry to a varnish hardness and gums things up.


----------

